# Sitting in the stand?



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I know I'm not the only one sitting in a deer stand right now. I know deer seasons in Texas is almost like a religion to some people! So I'm wonder who's all sitting in a deer stand? Haha I bet a few of you have hangovers! Remember to have fun, but be safe. Good luck to all!! 

One name, One legend
Sun Burn


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Me and my 15 year old girl. She's snoring


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm sitting a deer stand outside of Johnson City, waiting for daylight.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

About 5 more minutes to deer season! Sitting about 10 miles south of Junction.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in la salle county near Fowlerton and I am standing by an oil well. But I can see a deer stand if that counts.
Luckily I'm off all next week though so my opening day starts Monday.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

This guy is. Sitting in the stand with my baby girl, aka 25-06 and one hell of a hangover! Need my biscuits and gravy. It's the cure for everything


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm hunting in Bastrop county, boy is it foggy. Anybody else's feeder NOT go off or am I the only one.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

My wife and I are hunting in Anahuac/ Hankamer area today. Sure doesn't feel like deer season.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Where did the cold weather go? I've only heard one gunshot so far.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Outside Houston county, Crockett. This spike I'm looking at may not make the day. Have 2 spikes around one looks like he needs a nap. I'm going to wait a bit to see what else shows. Good luck guys be safe.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sitting in my office reading about yall sitting in your deer stands wondering who else is sitting in their deer stands.


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

I sitting in my stand withy dad and son. Wouldn't want to be anywhere else right now!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

My daughter and i are in a stand near madisonville, got deer under the feeder but it is sooo foggy cant tell if they are 13 or not.


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I'm in my blind. I've had 5 axis and 4 whitetail this morning. Nobody worth pulling the trigger on yet. 

Fog is beginning to roll in. 

By concan. 


Cody C


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm in my stand in bastrop county and I can barely see the feeder in the fog. I jumped some deer before daylight but haven't seen anything since. I heard a shot on the next place over.


----------



## stickemdeep (May 27, 2009)

Just me and 3 other hunters sharing this box.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

i am, had 2 nice bucks underr the feeder till it went off and they scattered and havent seen anything sine 7:30


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

First kill of the season! Friggin big mouse who was doing a river dance on the tin roof of my deer blind all morning.


----------



## JHB (Jul 2, 2004)

*The Best Of Times*

At my moms place in Moscow - God I love being in East Texas on opening day. I still remember my mom toting me to a stand when I was barely big enough to walk. Well, I'm 40 now and my mom's 75 and both of us got up this morning, had coffee and went to our stands - thank u mom these are the greatest memories I'll ever have and later today my 5 year old daughter will be up and guess what - she and her nanny will be in a stand together this evening - that's what hunting and family are all about ... God Bless everyone hunting out there this morning, cherish every minute at camp and in the stand with friends and family cause that's what it's all about!


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

In Conroe with my son. We have only seen one deer crossing the lane about 300 yards down. It's slow today.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

In Conroe with my son. We have only seen one deer crossing the lane about 300 yards down. It's slow today.






This is my hunting buddy getting some rest


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

In Callahan Co. and very slow this morning. Still feels great to be sitting here.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I was suppose to be, but caught my wife's cold. Was hacking all night. Woke up at 3 am and figures sitting in a stand hacking up a lung probably wouldn't be productive. I figured ill let the hunters around me catch a break. Maybe this evening. Good luck too you all.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It was so foggy here that I went back to bed... No use wasting my time if I couldn't see anything.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> First kill of the season! Friggin big mouse who was doing a river dance on the tin roof of my deer blind all morning.


Now thats funny right there, I don't care who you are. Good Luck buddy


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> First kill of the season! Friggin big mouse who was doing a river dance on the tin roof of my deer blind all morning.


Hero shots? What it score? 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just climbed down from the stand in Kendall county. First kill of the season, mean ole pig.








Tapatalking it up on my iPhone


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

How about a on the way to the stand kill, this guy was just sitting in the road. The .220 swift did him right


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sitting in the work blind living vicariously through everyone else this morning


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got back to camp. Madison co river bottom. Very slow and super foggy until 45 minutes ago.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

X2 on the work blind.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Back in the stand again with my oldest daughter gonna see if anything moves mid day. Kinda doubt it with it hot like this.


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This is all I saw North of Woodville. Cell phone pic.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Opening weekend is not the same without cold weather.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sitting on the couch at home, thinking that I need to go start working on some fence, thinking about the 8 pt. I dropped two weeks ago...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

its pourin right now. maybe it will get the deer moving again here in goliad co. next to schroeder,tx


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

clint623 said:


> its pourin right now. maybe it will get the deer moving again here in goliad co. next to schroeder,tx


 Send it over to a neighbor, to Bee County!!! We can use more!!!!:cheers:


----------



## lhchief84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sitting in the study, learning Kinetics of Particles..........Meanwhile brother and dad tormenting me via text messages about all of the beer and deer to be had at the lease! I consider their doing a "low blow". Come on Christmas break!! need some woods time.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

ive got a small 8 in front of me trying to figure out where this rumbling and wet stuff is coming from. hes so confused.. lol


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Back at it*

Back in the stand. Man it's hot. 90 degrees in my box. Saw plenty of deer
This morning. One that may have to take a nap shortly. Glad I brought
My ice chest full of sodas and water. See y'all later. First customer of the afternoon.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Sooooo jealous of everyone in their deer stands!! Didn't get to go this weekend and I'm counting the days, minutes, and seconds until I leave this Friday to go to the Deer Lease near Zapata, TX. Wishing y'all Good Luck and Big Bucks!!


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck to all the 2 Coolers out there. Man, can it be any hotter


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sitting in my high rack in Webb County. It's hot!!!


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Sitting in my stand in shorts, tee shirt and snake boots in Karnes County and yes, it's hot!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

At uvalde in the stand sweating nads off


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

This morning I only seen 4 doe and a little buck! After going back to camp. I regrouped myself. Now I'm going back out with my 3 year old nephew. Oh yea it's HOT!! Lol but I guess that's Texas weather for ya!!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

its certainly steamy in this area.... i know cause i just involntarily listened to my bull and cow have a full session. loud mothers scared off all my deer lol. big boy doin work = $$$$


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Out in Hawkins. Didn't see a dang thing this morning with all the fog. Hopefully they will be moving this evening.

Happy huntin!


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

First time in 20 years!!! Sitting at the HOUSE!!!!!!!!!......
Good luck too all and be safe!!!!!!


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

My God!!!
It is Sofa King Hot!!
Sitting in the Ranch King and we even have a small fan going..
I can see past the sweat in my eyes.
Oh well... At least we are hunting.
Lumpy is going down tonight.
I will go pro film the popping of his elephantiasis of the chest.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

Back in the blind again this


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

90 degrees
wooden box
no wind
no way
I dont like blind sittin' anyway, much less gnat swarms.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Raining very hard off of SA river road in Victoria County.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

i dont mind sitting in my wooden box this morning as zeus's bolts and poseidons water is comin down hard again....... im not sure why im even out here. i know that id certainly go hungry than be out in this ****... 
can somebody do me a favor and post up a picture of a radar in between schroeder,tx and goliad????? please? so i know what im in...

my phone is considered smart, but its very dumb.....


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Can see the faint light to the east. Action should start soon.
In Del Rio although after a couple of hours hunting I will joint some friends to look for a lost dog. I hope it made it thru the night.
I would mis my rat terrier Dixie.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hope it stops or it will be a soggy & humid morning in the Blind. At least my 11 year old son is keeping me company!


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

You are at tail end of it Clint - do not know how to get the radar to post


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

My boy killer and I are back in the stand. Since he shoot his buck yesterday, he said he want to kill hogs.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

das71198 said:


> You are at tail end of it Clint - do not know how to get the radar to post


thanks das


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

raining cats n dogs here in Fannin. Nothing moving.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

20 min to feeder here in junction. Much cooler post front. They ate the 10 lbs of corn I scattered here yesterday noon. I'll bet they come back when the bell rings.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty slow again here in madisonville. Got a 8 pointer under the feeder but he is young and not quite ready to take.


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

auer, that rain will be gone soon. it just stopped for me and now ive got about 15 deer on top of me in the past 2 min.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I'm sitting here. Just had 15 axis and 8 wt under the feeder. Was about to whack a axis buck, but his right beam is gone... Oh well. Pretty neat having 23 deer within 20 yds of me


Cody C


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Well dang think that broken beam just caught a dirt nap, he went towards the neighbors property (who came flying down the road running late this morning) just heard a boooom... Guess I should have stuck him. That's hunting for you.


Cody C


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

clint623 said:


> auer, that rain will be gone soon. it just stopped for me and now ive got about 15 deer on top of me in the past 2 min.


Its done here. Had 3 youngsters walk out right as it stopped.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Cody C said:


> Well dang think that broken beam just caught a dirt nap, he went towards the neighbors property (who came flying down the road running late this morning) just heard a boooom... Guess I should have stuck him. That's hunting for you.
> 
> Cody C


I feel your pain. We has a really nice 10 come out yesterday evening and were gonna shoot him but the thunder spooked him and another buck across the field. Then about 15 mins later. Bam Bam Bam... I was upset, hopefully they missed.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Auer- had to take the 4 wheeler out this morning. The roads are real sloppy. You are about 15 miles from me - as a crow fly's.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I'm siting in the stand once again!! All I've seen this morning was 8 doe and 2 bucks! One of the bucks was a shooter but I decided to pass on him!! Maybe I'll see him next year!!!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

bigl said:


> Can see the faint light to the east. Action should start soon.
> In Del Rio although after a couple of hours hunting I will joint some friends to look for a lost dog. I hope it made it thru the night.
> I would mis my rat terrier Dixie.


They found her before I joined the search.
I did see 7 bucks and three does. Got some good video and digital pictures.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

das71198 said:


> Auer- had to take the 4 wheeler out this morning. The roads are real sloppy. You are about 15 miles from me - as a crow fly's.


I hope its working well for ya. Seein anything good?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

dang i didnt realize we were in such a close proximity to eachother. im a little ways off 1961 just past the church.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

A guy in the other pasture keeps shooting- it has everything spooked. Had a little 6 and a 7 come out. No shooters


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

I know where the church is Clint. Good luck!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

just shot my cull buck for the year. a little 5 crab claws on one side


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

sun burn said:


> Well I'm siting in the stand once again!! All I've seen this morning was 8 doe and 2 bucks! One of the bucks was a shooter but I decided to pass on him!! Maybe I'll see him next year!!!


I never pass on somthing the first weekend I would'nt let walk on the last weekend. But thats just me Hope you have a good season


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I spent 11 hours, 59 minutes, 58.5 seconds this weekend looking at this; and 1.5 seconds watching a big deer go by headed for business other than eating.

Oh well, that's east Texas hunting. Enjoyed it all. Nice thunderstorm and rain while in stand Saturday PM.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Saturday evening hunt felt like the Cool Hand Luke version of "a day in the box" - it was brutally hot and pretty sure I stunk up the entire county. So we got quite the gully washer in Leakey last night from about 0100 to 0400 that headed down towards the Corpus area - got 3.5 inches in the gauge! 

Sunday morning hunt made for easy decision on what to shoot this morning since it was kind of slow yesterday and heading back before lunch. So got in the stand late at 0620, then at 0640 had 2 big does, 2 smaller does and a nubbin buck walk out for breakfast. They quickly went to tearing up the alfalfa and corn so knew this was probably my last remaining chance this weekend if I was going to get some freezer meat. Waited for a good 10 minutes in case a bigger buck would walk out. Nothing, so... 

Drew the cross-hairs on the big doe facing me and put a hole in her just below the chin, dropping her on the spot - 7 Mag style. Butchered out with only shoulder bones at close to 50 lbs. 

Thank ya Lord!

Had a mess of turkeys come about 15 feet from the blind too, good to see some turkeys returning to the area.


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

All the deer in Polk County have vacated.
Total of near 15 hours in the stand..(5 hunts)
and saw zip....never saw it like this.
Hot and raining sat eve.
Corn inch deep under the feeders.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Buscadero said:


> All the deer in Polk County have vacated.
> Total of near 15 hours in the stand..(5 hunts)
> and saw zip....never saw it like this.
> Hot and raining sat eve.
> Corn inch deep under the feeders.


Are there a lot of oaks in your are? Heard a few reports of corn piling up due to bumper acorn crops. Went through this 2 years ago and it was late december before the acorns were spoiled or gone altogether and the deer returned to the feeders.

When corn is piling up, you have to find the native browse feeding areas and sit them out


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

well went to lease in brooks county saw a couple of bucks persuing a doe. dont know if it was pre rut activity. well saw a older 8 pointer that i passed up. then he jumps the fence and i hear a gun go off. guess someone who passes up on a deer might be someone elses trophy.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Buscadero said:


> All the deer in Polk County have vacated.
> Total of near 15 hours in the stand..(5 hunts)
> and saw zip....never saw it like this.
> Hot and raining sat eve.
> Corn inch deep under the feeders.


I hunt in Polk County also, and you described my weekend hunting experience. You get bored not seeing anything.

There were 2 deer taken on our lease this weekend and both were moving and not looking at corn.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

All weekend....Nutin! We have a bunch of oaks so the corn is piling up. Nine people huntin one small buck was taken. On the norn we are covered up with pigs, but not one person even saw one. I did see a button buck and he walked right past the corn. No intrest at all. The high points were just getting in the woods and I watched a Bobcat try to catch a bird under the feeder. He didn't have any better luck than I did!

Hardin County


----------

